# Where to get 6N OFC Teflon Cables ?



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thinking of DIY myself a thick guage speaker cables (maybe AWG10 or even AWG8).
Any one of you know where I can purchase on-line such cable ?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

50 to 60 cents a foot @
http://ghcable.en.alibaba.com/product/438112625-213821699/THHN_THWN_AWG10_Black.html
2 KM minimun order though!!! Just kidding. That would be a lifetime supply for you, your friends, your friends friends, your family & their friends and all of us :rofl:!

Looks like .52 cents a foot @
http://www.speakerworks.com/speaker_wire_s/26.htm

Why such big wire?

Ebay also has several sellers.


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tonto said:


> 50 to 60 cents a foot @
> http://ghcable.en.alibaba.com/product/438112625-213821699/THHN_THWN_AWG10_Black.html
> 2 KM minimum order though!!! Just kidding. That would be a lifetime supply for you, your friends, your friends friends, your family & their friends and all of us :rofl:!
> 
> ...


Checked, unfortunately, all PVC insulated. Need Teflon or min. PP insulation.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, I gotta also ask. Why such thick wire?


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Ya, I gotta also ask. Why such thick wire?


Thick cable - just to ensure that this is not the bottleneck :R
Also to have better low freq out from the speakers :devil:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me, anything bigger than 12awg is well over overkill for anything. Unless your running more than 2000 watts down that one wire you wont gain anything.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Trust me, anything bigger than 12awg is well over overkill for anything. Unless your running more than 2000 watts down that one wire you wont gain anything.



I'm doing 10awg, only because I am putting it in my walls. I want to have to do this once and never again.


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

OK then, now the new target will be OFC AWG 10/12 Teflon insulated with 5N to 6N purity copper.

Any recommendation to purchase such wire on-line ?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

We get MIL-SPEC Teflon wire at work from a variety of sources (WireCo, AlphaWire, Digikey, Newark, Allied Electric), but that's mostly for power.

To expand your search, use PTFE (the chemical name for Teflon) -- might turn up more results.

For in-wall, you don't have to use PTFE jackets, though. In the US, there are PVC jackets that are rated for in-wall, riser, and plenum use that work just fine. We have to use PTFE at work because some of our wiring is on aircraft that have very strict fire/outgassing restrictions. For in-wall home use, the restriction is much less (and cheaper for the fire-retardant PVC).


----------

